

Ask HN for data points for my startup: How do you choose a restaurant? - brett1211
http://spreadsheets.google.com/viewform?formkey=dEVCN1Z3cGJ5UTlaaGZIYjZNNWpMWFE6MA

======
ebrenes
The black text on dark green background makes it quite hard to read. Might
want to fix that.

------
lpolovets
Two recommendations:

1) More info about who you are. When you start the form with "Will and I",
that doesn't mean too much to most people who don't know either of you.

2) More quantitative choices. For example, one of the questions is:

How often do you make reservations online? * Never. * I have, but not
frequently. * Occasionally. * Whenever possible.

What is the difference between infrequently and occasionally? Something like
"never", "every month or two", "every week or two", and "several times per
week" might be more useful for you and easier to fill out for everyone else.

